# Home Buyers Plan (HPB) Payback



## GoldGuy (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone! 

Does anyone know if the 15-year HBP payback period is adjusted in any way if you pay your mortgage off in less than 15-years?

Thanks!


----------



## NotMe (Jan 10, 2011)

Not that I'm aware of; I don't think paying off the mortgage has any relationship to the HBP payback period. For instance, I bought my loft and used the HBP; I then sold it (paying off the excess mortgage) and am still paying off the original HBP. (I bought another house, but that seems incidental).


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

There's no connection. The payback is to your RRSP; there's actually no relationship between your house and the HBP.


----------

